# Android JCIFS



## osiris86 (10. Okt 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte mit Hilfe von JCIFS von einer Android App aus, auf ein Netzwerklaufwerk zugreifen. 
Leider fliegt beim Aufruf von sFile.listFiles() die untenstehende Exception. Die lib ist im libs Verzeichnis und im Buildpath, langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus, könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?


```
String user = "user:pw";
		NtlmPasswordAuthentication auth = new NtlmPasswordAuthentication(user);
		String path = "smb://horst/";
		SmbFile sFile;
		try {
			sFile = new SmbFile(path, auth);
			SmbFile[] files = sFile.listFiles();
			for (int i = 0; i < files.length; i++) {
				System.out.println(files[i]);
			}
		} catch (MalformedURLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
```



```
FATAL EXCEPTION: main
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jcifs/UniAddress
at jcifs.smb.SmbFile.getFirstAddress(SmbFile.java:862)
at jcifs.smb.SmbFile.getAddress(SmbFile.java:822)
at jcifs.smb.SmbFile.getType(SmbFile.java:1297)
at jcifs.smb.SmbFile.doEnum(SmbFile.java:1733)
at jcifs.smb.SmbFile.listFiles(SmbFile.java:1715)
at jcifs.smb.SmbFile.listFiles(SmbFile.java:1648)
at de.test.activities.Activity.onCreate(MediaGenreSearcherActivity.java:53)
at android.app.Activity.performCreate(Activity.java:4465)
at android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:1049)
at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1920)
at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1981)
at android.app.ActivityThread.access$600(ActivityThread.java:123)
at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1147)
at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)
at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)
at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4424)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)
at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:784)
at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:551)
at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
```


----------



## diel2001 (11. Okt 2012)

Da fehlt ein jar file im Classpath


----------



## osiris86 (11. Okt 2012)

Dort ist sie vorhanden... normalerweise sollte er dann schon bei der Stelle

```
sFile = new SmbFile(path, auth);
```
 meckern, macht er aber nicht... sondern erst beim listFiles()

UPDATE: und die angeblich fehlende Klasse ist auch in der lib vorhanden...


----------



## schlingel (11. Okt 2012)

Ist die Klasse UniAddress wirklich im jar drinnen?


----------



## osiris86 (15. Okt 2012)

Ja die Klasse ist wirklich drinnen...
Ich habe einen Ordner "libs" erstellt, über die Import-Funktion die lib hinzugefügt und sie im Buildpath geadded. Was allerdings komisch ist: Unter ""Referenced Libraries" und in "Android Dependencies" taucht sie nun auf. Ich weiß langsam echt nicht mehr weiter


----------

